# Batavus batavus anyone ever heard the word batavus???



## kansasbiker (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi, I have a  wonderful old Batavas  that also has a big Cambridge sticker on it ( original to  the bike model name?  It also has a serial number under the seat stamped  in the metal, it is from the sixties I think and says Holland too.  It has a ton of stuff on it, fenders, mudguards, brakes disc brakes too with a bar that is below the handlebars that you pull up on, pannier metal baskets in back, luggage rack, lights with little generators wheel lock, it is in pretty close to mint condition, welcome any info, I need to shoot some pics of it.  Haven't ridden yet as the tires are flat, need to buy new ones with the same yellow whitewalls so to speak.  
thanks for any info on this bike, or how to look up the info on it


----------



## kansasbiker (Jul 24, 2011)

*Batavus please where are those knowledgeable sages who know about batavus bikes?*

Please see my earlier post and pictures  kansasbiker newbie


----------



## kansasbiker (Jul 24, 2011)

*THIS IS SO PATHETIC  I am replying to my own thread...and I am laughing at myself!!!*

Anyone out there>


----------



## ericbaker (Jul 27, 2011)

Whaddaya wanna know? Sounds like you got lots of info already.

Ive seen them before, dont know much, It looks Dutch 60s, has a sweet skirt guard and nice chaincase. Id personally take the baskets off but maybe youll use em?


----------



## ericbaker (Jul 27, 2011)

the generator front hub is a nice bit too.


----------



## SailorMac (Jul 27, 2011)

*Batavus*

I know the Dutch say Bata Woos.  They make make very slow mopeds too.


----------



## kansasbiker (Aug 8, 2011)

*Thank you for getting back to me since i had almost given up!*

thank you, I finally checked back to see if anyone had responded to my quest for info!  Thank you.  I still feel like there are few of these around
somehow it immigrated to the u.s. though from Holland!
It is sooo  heavy, with the steel frame.   I am getting it polished up and since I live on a farm with dirt roads around ( mile out to the blacktop) it might be too hard to ride it out to smoother road for biking.  It is apparently a city commute bike.  By the way: I love the baskets, my current ride has silk flowers decorating a huge front metal basket where I keep a cooler and other things!  I don't travel light but we do put miles on our bikes!


----------



## robertc (Aug 8, 2011)

I know where one is hanging in a co-workers barn right now. I looked at it several months ago and tried to purchase it from her. I collect balloon tire bikes from the 50’s and back. This bike does not fit in my collection but I really liked it. I low balled her on the price mainly because I really don’t have to have it that bad but if she ever decides to sell it, I will most likely go up a little on the offer. Not a lot of internet information out there. The one I looked at was Holland made. I think the one she has could be made a rider with a little cleaning and two tires. Until she comes around, I’ll stick with my fat tired bikes. Good luck with your bike and “ride on”


----------

